# Havanese Size Variations



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Today I met a couple with 3 lovely Havanese, very pretty, sandy coloured and about 3 - 6 years old, However, they were much much smaller than Rollo. They were surprised at his size. He measures 13" to the shoulder and weighs 7.5kg or approx 16.5lbs at 10 months old. Is his larger size uncommon? Has anyone else got a big boy/girl?

Val


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

My pup is one year old and about 13lbs I think that Hav's just a a larger range then other dogs all depends on the parents.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

From reading prior posts, it seems there can be quite a variation in sizes. Willow is on the small side at only 7-1/2 lbs. and she is an adult. Seems to me someone here has one that weighs in around 18 lbs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker is 11 years old, 11.5" (ish) and 15.5-16 pounds.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Well, seems as if Rollo will just be one of the large but not too unusual boys. Think husband prefers him being a bit larger but he is very strong when pulling on the lead - Rollo that is not husband


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

The standard for Havanese according to AKC: (Only if you plan to show)
The ideal height is between 9 and 101⁄2 inches, with an acceptable height range from 81⁄2 to 111⁄2 inches. Height at withers under 81⁄2 inches or over 111⁄2 inches is a disqualification, except that the minimum height shall not apply to dogs or bitches under twelve months of age. The height is slightly less than the length from the point of shoulder to point of buttocks, creating a rectangular outline. The Havanese is moderately boned and should never appear coarse or fragile. https://images.akc.org/pdf/breeds/standards/Havanese.pdf


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Val said:


> Today I met a couple with 3 lovely Havanese, very pretty, sandy coloured and about 3 - 6 years old, However, they were much much smaller than Rollo. They were surprised at his size. He measures 13" to the shoulder and weighs 7.5kg or approx 16.5lbs at 10 months old. Is his larger size uncommon? Has anyone else got a big boy/girl?
> 
> Val


Well he is clearly over the "standard" for the breed height. The tallest they can be is 11 1/2" to be "within standard". And as such, he couldn't be shown. But my guess is that wasn't your plan anyway, and his extra size just gives you "all the more to love! 

They DO occasionally go over size... there are also "undersized" ones. We don't have a weight limit for the breed, but the standard calls for them to to be between 8 1/2" and 11 1/2". with an "ideal height" of between 9 and 10 1/2".

My boy is a big one, though still within standard. he is 11 1/2", and weighs 17.5 lbs. My girls are 10" (12 lbs) and 10 1/2"(10 lbs). All of them are in slim, athletic weight. I just posted them here to show you how their height AND weight can vary... Even in two girls who are close in height.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Val said:


> Well, seems as if Rollo will just be one of the large but not too unusual boys. Think husband prefers him being a bit larger but he is very strong when pulling on the lead - Rollo that is not husband


Believe me, until my 10" girl learned better, she could pull with the best of them. Low to the ground for better torque.  Not pulling is something that needs to be trained for most of them.


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

Paddington weighed in at 9.5kg / 20.9llb at his annual checkup about a year ago (approx 1yr old). I think he is an outlier for his breeder.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout is on the larger size. Due to his two surgeries he gained weight. At his recheck a few weeks ago he was 20lbs. He needs to lose 2-3lbs. No more treats! He is 11.5". Truffles is 8.5" and weighs 12lbs.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama was measured at an agility trial recently. She is 8 3/4 inches tall at the withers, and she weighs 8 1/2 pounds. We were surprised to find out that her little friend Nino (who belongs to forum member KarMar) is exactly one inch taller than Shama and weighs exactly one pound LESS! I never thought Shama would be plump compared to anyone. KarMar called Nino a string bean. He's adorable even if slight! Anyway, I think there are many heights and weights among our sweet Havanese. What's most important is listening to the vet. Ours said Shama should not gain any more weight for her frame.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Shama was measured at an agility trial recently. She is 8 3/4 inches tall at the withers, and she weighs 8 1/2 pounds. We were surprised to find out that her little friend Nino (who belongs to forum member KarMar) is exactly one inch taller than Shama and weighs exactly one pound LESS! I never thought Shama would be plump compared to anyone. KarMar called Nino a string bean. He's adorable even if slight! Anyway, I think there are many heights and weights among our sweet Havanese. What's most important is listening to the vet. Ours said Shama should not gain any more weight for her frame.


And here you always say she's a "runt"! She IS within standard!  And that doesn't mean Shama is "plump" either... The shorter dog can have a wider rib cage, be a little longer bodied or have more bone. All of those things will make the dog heavier. Panda is 1/2" shorter than Pixel, and weighs 3 lbs more. And you can feel her ribs easily... she's NOT plump. (and Pixel isn't skinny... she's smaller boned and longer legged than Panda) We call Panda our "woman of substance"! LOL!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm wondering where Henry is going to end up. He weighed in this week at 11.5 pounds at 6 1/2 months.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Henry&Kate said:


> I'm wondering where Henry is going to end up. He weighed in this week at 11.5 pounds at 6 1/2 months.


Wow! He's bigger than most of the other Poppy/Tony puppies at that age, but he could also just be an early grower. Some grow early then just stop. Kodi reached his full adult size and weight at 10 months. I think all the other litter, even the couple of boys that looked like "big bruisers" as puppies are under 13 lbs. Most between 11 and 12.


----------



## kbritt (Sep 25, 2017)

Patrick just turned 19 weeks and he's huge! We were lucky enough to see whole litter and the size variation was incredible! The breeder told us he would be a big boy when we chose him. We adore this kid!


----------



## kbritt (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh my sister tells me he's got a sad face on because the groomer put a bow in his hair haha


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Patrick is gorgeous!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

kbritt said:


> Patrick just turned 19 weeks and he's huge! We were lucky enough to see whole litter and the size variation was incredible! The breeder told us he would be a big boy when we chose him. We adore this kid!


Oh that is just the cutest picture. He looks like a cuddly teddy bear! He IS a big boy. LOVE LOVE LOVE those white paws and chest. Post more pics PLEASE.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Patrick is adorable! And a big boy! Nice grooming job even if he does look a little grumpy about the bow!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kbritt said:


> Patrick just turned 19 weeks and he's huge! We were lucky enough to see whole litter and the size variation was incredible! The breeder told us he would be a big boy when we chose him. We adore this kid!


Oh my goodness! What a teddy bear!!! <3


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Patrick is just the cutest! 😊


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> And here you always say she's a "runt"! She IS within standard!  And that doesn't mean Shama is "plump" either... The shorter dog can have a wider rib cage, be a little longer bodied or have more bone. All of those things will make the dog heavier. Panda is 1/2" shorter than Pixel, and weighs 3 lbs more. And you can feel her ribs easily... she's NOT plump. (and Pixel isn't skinny... she's smaller boned and longer legged than Panda) We call Panda our "woman of substance"! LOL!


Ha! I wondered if you were going to call me out for using the term "plump" in the context of Shama! I didn't say she was plump; I said she was plump compared to Nino . . .

We were at a Havanese party today (15 dogs), and there were a lot of little ones, barely within standard. (I guess I didn't realize that Shama actually was within standard until today.) I'll post photos tomorrow.

Speaking of photos, that is a great photo of Patrick! We do need more photos of him. I would also like to see a photo of Rollo as well as photos of all the other dogs represented in this thread. (I kind of wish you had to post a current photo of your dog with every post you make. I can't get enough pictures of Havanese!)


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> Speaking of photos, that is a great photo of Patrick! We do need more photos of him. I would also like to see a photo of Rollo as well as photos of all the other dogs represented in this thread. (I kind of wish you had to post a current photo of your dog with every post you make. I can't get enough pictures of Havanese!)


Here is Paddington for his annual Christmas photo.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Ha! I wondered if you were going to call me out for using the term "plump" in the context of Shama! I didn't say she was plump; I said she was plump compared to Nino . . .
> 
> We were at a Havanese party today (15 dogs), and there were a lot of little ones, barely within standard. (I guess I didn't realize that Shama actually was within standard until today.) I'll post photos tomorrow.
> 
> Speaking of photos, that is a great photo of Patrick! We do need more photos of him. I would also like to see a photo of Rollo as well as photos of all the other dogs represented in this thread. (I kind of wish you had to post a current photo of your dog with every post you make. I can't get enough pictures of Havanese!)


I am selling my house and moving somewhere where they have Havanese house parties.

Patrick is scrumptious. I really can't get enough pictures of Havanese either. I may have just mentioned this in another thread.:grin2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Paddington said:


> Here is Paddington for his annual Christmas photo.


Santa looks a little terrifying!!! LOL!


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I was getting a little concerned about my boy. Measured his height again today with husband holding him still this time and he is 30cm to the shoulder so about 11.8 inches not 13 as I had previously measured when he was wriggling. Only just over the standard. I met the other three neighbourhood Havanese again today and they really are very tiny, almost didn't look the same breed as Rollo. They had the straight coat whereas Rollo has a thick wavy coat on his back, straight on his tail but curly on his head, so that the fur stands up on end rather than parts and falls. 

I was wondering whether his coat will straighten or get even curlier as his adult coat comes in. The three came from the same breeder as Rollo but didn't have the same parents, all Kennel Club registered. Seems there is a lot of variation with Havanese.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

Paddington said:


> Here is Paddington for his annual Christmas photo.


Paddington looks lovely, and what a big boy, very cuddly


----------



## kbritt (Sep 25, 2017)

Paddington is a cutie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Val said:


> Thanks everyone. I was getting a little concerned about my boy. Measured his height again today with husband holding him still this time and he is 30cm to the shoulder so about 11.8 inches not 13 as I had previously measured when he was wriggling. Only just over the standard. I met the other three neighbourhood Havanese again today and they really are very tiny, almost didn't look the same breed as Rollo. They had the straight coat whereas Rollo has a thick wavy coat on his back, straight on his tail but curly on his head, so that the fur stands up on end rather than parts and falls.
> 
> I was wondering whether his coat will straighten or get even curlier as his adult coat comes in. The three came from the same breeder as Rollo but didn't have the same parents, all Kennel Club registered. Seems there is a lot of variation with Havanese.


Of course, even if he were 13", unless you planned to show or breed, it doesn't really matter... Just more of him to love! 

Coats vary a lot too, and you really DON'T know for sure what a coat is going to look like until they are fully mature.

...But then look at the HUGE variation among even an "old" breed like Golden Retrievers. And ours don't seem "more different" than those!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*puller*



krandall said:


> Believe me, until my 10" girl learned better, she could pull with the best of them. Low to the ground for better torque.  Not pulling is something that needs to be trained for most of them.


I can relate to that! While Perry is not a puller on a normal walk, being on restriction is bringing out some of the 'bad' leash traits. Once he's done his business outside he tries to run (I try not to let him) and he hunkers down and pulls like anything! This morning all I could picture was him as a draft horse in those pulling competitions (legs all bunched up under him and digging in) - he'd beat them all!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Melissa Brill said:


> I can relate to that! While Perry is not a puller on a normal walk, being on restriction is bringing out some of the 'bad' leash traits. Once he's done his business outside he tries to run (I try not to let him) and he hunkers down and pulls like anything! This morning all I could picture was him as a draft horse in those pulling competitions (legs all bunched up under him and digging in) - he'd beat them all!


Trying to run like your pants are on fire after a good poop seems to be a necessity for Tux also. He waits until we get back to our condo, and then does the "growl-run" around the coffee table. Round 'n round 'n round 'n round he goes. When he stops?... nobody knows!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I was going to say the same about being a teddy bear! What a sweetheart!


----------

